# S: Kurs zur Erstellung eines Struktogramm



## Zuhause (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Montag eine Prüfung in der ein Struktogramm zeichnen muss. Leider steig ich da nicht so ganz durch und wollte fragen, ob jemand eine Seite kennt, wo es eine Art "Online-Kurs" gibt oder sogar Unterlagen im pdf-Format!

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Grüße von Zuhause


----------



## timsen (30. Mai 2003)

*Struktogramm*

Hallo,
vielleicht hilft Dir das folgende PDF-Dokument weiter.
http://v.hdm-stuttgart.de/~riekert/lehre/php.pdf

Wenn Du selbst Struktogramme schreiben möchtest, hilft Dir das Programm struktedit. Findest Du wenn Du in Google strukted32.zip oder einfach nur struktedit eingibst.
Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------

